# Attesting Dubai issued documents??



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

I am immigrating to the EU, and have to have attested/notarized a Dubai Doctor issued health certificate and a Dubai Police issued Good conduct certificate.

Now that I have both documents, can I just go to ministry of foreign affairs? or do I have to work my way thru Dubai courts notary public, and ministry of justice before ministry of foreign affairs-- 
I have one original of each document, whereas Courts Notary Public website begins by saying I need two originals and they keep one on file--which doesn't seem applicable in my case---
?? 
thanks!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you have totally missed the poster's point, or are you advertising???


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone on this forum gotten a police good conduct certificate attested for moving to another country?


----------



## philcroshaw (Apr 22, 2010)

Attestation is now done at Ministry of Foreign Affairs which is near the Pakistan Embassy. I was there about 6 weeks ago and the new system is quick and painless. I was in and out in 5 minutes. What I can not comment on is whether or not your two documents are sufficient for attestation before you go there. BUt give it a try. From the World Trade Centre, go towards Burjaman Centre. At the lights immeadiately after Burjaman Centre turn right. Get in left lane. Next lights turn left. As you turn left the Min Of Foreign Affairs in on the left corner. Stay in left lane and do a U turn and come back on yourself. Turn right then right again. There is parking there. I paid AED150 per document for attestation. It seems to be cash only so take about AED1000 as prices seem to change according to what side of bed he/she got out of.


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Philcroshaw-- do you mind saying what document type you had attested?


----------



## philcroshaw (Apr 22, 2010)

*doc foro attestation*

It was a Power of Attorney to me from a friend in the UK authorisng me to sell his appartment.


----------

